#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  New Zealand customs at airport?

## xanax

I have seen films of them being very strict especially with food being taken in with large on the spot fines. I have told the mrs no food but she is worried they might confiscate her copy handbag like they do in some European places. Cost 4k so she does not want to lose it.

----------


## Mid

*                      False or misleading goods                 * 


*Purpose of prohibition:* 

​ In order to protect New Zealand consumers from unsafe and incorrectly  specified merchandise there are various controls on the importation of a  number of goods.

Goods  bearing a label or other form of identification which contains a false  or misleading representation as to their quality and country of origin  are prohibited imports.

For further information see the Commerce Commission website or contact Customs on 0800 428 786.

*Legislation:* ​Fair Trading Act 1986

*Authority:* Ministry of Consumer Affairs
                          Last updated:                 Wednesday, 18 May 2011

New Zealand Customs Service : Prohibited imports

----------


## ENT

Very strict. No food of any sort. Nor any animal, vegetable matter coming from endangered species. Then the usual rules re. Money drugs explosives etc.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I have seen films of them being very strict especially with food being taken in with large on the spot fines. I have told the mrs no food but she is worried they might confiscate her copy handbag like they do in some European places. Cost 4k so she does not want to lose it.


Well don't take it then.

----------


## xanax

> Originally Posted by xanax
> 
> 
> I have seen films of them being very strict especially with food being taken in with large on the spot fines. I have told the mrs no food but she is worried they might confiscate her copy handbag like they do in some European places. Cost 4k so she does not want to lose it.
> 
> 
> Well don't take it then.


I don't want her to as it's too big anyway, but now I can say I asked the wise ones on TD and they said no, she never believes just me.

----------


## Iceman123

Nobody will give a toss about the bag at customs in NZ.

They may however take exception to the 38 you have packed for your meeting with Ant.

----------


## ENT

Leave the fake bag at home.

----------


## Iceman123

^
ENT - that is not good advice, there is no problem with the bag, apart from the fact that it is not even new.
It is not the job of customs to check  authenticity of designers goods - they have neither the talent nor manpower, not to mention interest.
Take the bag.

----------


## xanax

> Nobody will give a toss about the bag at customs in NZ.
> 
> They may however take exception to the 38 you have packed for your meeting with Ant.


is that a gun in your pocket mr xanax, or are you just pleased to see me, ohh err how 'salacious'

----------


## ENT

> ^
> ENT - that is not good advice, there is no problem with the bag, apart from the fact that it is not even new.
> It is not the job of customs to check  authenticity of designers goods - they have neither the talent nor manpower, not to mention interest.
> Take the bag.


Read post # 2, re. counterfeits.

----------


## Iceman123

> *Purpose of prohibition:* 
> 
> ​ In order to protect New Zealand consumers from unsafe and incorrectly  specified merchandise there are various controls on the importation of a  number of goods.
> 
> Goods  bearing a label or other form of identification which contains a false  or misleading representation as to their quality and country of origin  are prohibited imports.


ENT - as you can see it is to protect NZ consumers - unless Xanax wife is wanting to import and sell her bag in great quantity I think she can sleep easily.

----------


## aging one

> Leave the fake bag at home.


No shit, it is not going to impress a person one in NZ.

----------


## Cujo

> I have seen films of them being very strict especially with food being taken in with large on the spot fines. I have told the mrs no food but she is worried they might confiscate her copy handbag like they do in some European places. Cost 4k so she does not want to lose it.


Can they prove it's a copy?
if it's her personal bag I'm sure they won't pay it any attention.
If there's 20 of them stashed in your suitcase that's a different story.
Don't take any meat products.

If it's customs you're concerned about remember that the word 'Kunt' is used as a term of endearment and it's customary to refer to customs officers as 'kunt'.
The native people, known as 'moldies', should be addressed 'ehor' and it's a sign of friendship to ask them for a dollar.
Rather than shake hands with them you should put your face right up to theirs and rub your nose on their nose.
Young moldy women, or 'wahines' are very sexually promiscuous and in fact the entire moldy culture is based on a free sex ideal, so if you should meet an attractive wahine it is pretty much assumed you will copulate and it's considered good form to fondle her breasts on first meeting. If her father or brothers are present you should be careful to follow this protocol as failure to do so could be taken as an insult to the family and result in a feast of puha and pakeha. (long pig).

----------


## Dandyhole

I been into NZ a time or two, and its the Bangkok stamps in the passport immediately draws their attention, and pointed questioning

----------


## Mr Lick

4k baht for a copy handbag? Crikey, my wife would want the real McCoy for that.  :Smile: 

If you bought a copy watch in asia or europe would you worry about wearing it at a border control? I suspect not. Custom certainly officers wont be interested in consumer goods that are for personal use only so keep calm and carry on.  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

Prolly best if you leave the pepper spray and nunchucks  at home too..  :Wink:

----------


## peterpan

True that they are very strict on food products, on one occasion I had some milk powder for my baby, (small person), not my mianoi, although I took her as well.
 Before willy gets upset, in his self appointed role as TD's moral  guardian, i cleverly disguised her as my wife's niece.   

Well they wanted to sterilize the milk powder before I could bring it in. 
To sustain said baby, they made up a fresh bottle of milk. 
Even supplying as new baby bottle, as it turned out fortuitously, as I needed the bottle for myself, To prevent me dribbling while imbibing my allowable Duty Free quota of 4 full bottles of Bundaberg Rum (Known affectionately as "gods nectar").

----------


## fireysteve

You would be ok with a used copy bag, but as others have said if you bringing in more than one it would look like your going to sell them. Same every Country.
Also if they would be that worried about copies, every body wearing a Bingtang, Leo, Singha,Chang T Shirt etc would loose them and there would be a lot of shirt less people walking out of customs.

----------


## kingwilly

Xanax must be an experienced traveler indeed to be worried about his missus' copy handbag (who buys copies anyway... :rofl:

----------


## peterpan

I buy them, not for my wife, heaven knows, she wouldn't be caught dead with such an obvious fake,  but for my mia noi, shes not that discriminating.

----------


## xanax

> Xanax must be an experienced traveler indeed to be worried about his missus' copy handbag (who buys copies anyway...


her friend gave it her we did not buy it, a nice pink 'dior' one

----------


## ENT

For a comprehensive guide as to what NZ customs_ may_ confiscate, go to this site;
NZ Customs fact sheet #5.
http://www.customs.govt.nz/news/reso...Sheet%2005.pdf

Go to page #4 for;

a) *Goods bearing a label etc which contains a false or misleading representation, such as 
to their country of origin, quality, and so on.* 

(Consumer protection. Ministry of Consumer Affairs, Fair Trading Act 1986)


b) *Goods that are designed, manufactured, or adapted with intent to facilitate the commission of a crime involving dishonesty.* 

(as deﬁned in section 2(1) of the Crimes Act 1961).
Consumer protection New Zealand Customs Service, Section 54 First Schedule,  Customs and Excise Act 1996.


c) *Infringing trade marks.* 

To protect the rights of the owners of trade marks.
(Ministry of Economic Development)Trade Marks Act 2002. (Border Protection Measures)

----------


## Cujo

> For a comprehensive guide as to what NZ customs_ may_ confiscate, go to this site;
> NZ Customs fact sheet #5.
> http://www.customs.govt.nz/news/reso...Sheet%2005.pdf
> 
> Go to page #4 for;
> 
> a) *Goods bearing a label etc which contains a false or misleading representation, such as 
> to their country of origin, quality, and so on.* 
> 
> ...


FFS ENT it's her personal bag. I doubt they'll even notice what brand it is let alone figure she's going to destroy the economy of the country and the bag industry by selling a second hand handbag.

----------


## ENT

A couple of years ago on re-entering NZ after being in Asia I was given the full shake-down.

First off the plane, I was greeted by a dog who wanted to keep hanging around, then into customs, a room to one side and a full on 3rd degree search was made. The dog then did a second run at both my bags and I, then quizzed about drugs before the full search (no body search).

All on the whim of a zealous pair of customs officers.

I was questioned over every single satang, border stamp, the lot.

Some cane baskets were finally confiscated and burnt due to beetle pupa cases found, nothing alive, but they were to be sterilized at a price or destroyed, the second option was cheaper.

My electronic gear was checked, all cameras checked for videos, pics etc. all my money counted to the last satang, cent, rupee, all goods especially the wallet was drug tested, it was full on.

As I say, it was all on the whim of a couple of customs guys looking for a hit. Good on them, but it took up nearly an hour of my time and my sons waiting for me too!

Things have tightened up since then, and legislation and guidelines have been re-vamped to cover new search and seize procedures by customs officers at the border.

Easiest way is to ring the NZ customs and find out.

I'm not saying that NZ customs are gonna grab a fake Gucci or Vuitton bag off a tourist, just posting what they give as guidelines.

----------


## Cujo

> I'm not saying that NZ customs are gonna grab a fake Gucci or Vuitton bag off a tourist,


Well *I'M* saying they won't.
First off, they're not going to worry about what brand someones personal handbag/watch/sunglasses are.
They're looking for resalable items.
They don't give a rats arse about your personal bag.
Secondly, if they did, are they going to call in the experts to determine whether or not that one bag is fake or genuine?
I don't think so.
A little common sense goes a long way ENT.

----------


## ENT

It's up to the copyright holder of a faked item to instigate legal action at borders in recovering/prohibiting such from entry into a country, customs won't act unless directed by a court order after the manufacturer (say, Gucci re. handbags) applies for such an order.

Strangely enough, most big name manufacturers don't do much about the massive counterfeit market, although customs will, if required, seize all and any counterfeits they come across.

Some countries are quite rigid about their counterfeit importing rules, some Euro countries are, as is the US.

Also, it doesn't take much of an expert with his lists to identify a fake handbag or label.

----------


## Begbie

> Easiest way is to ring the NZ customs and find out.


What name will you give them?

----------


## ENT

Koojo.

----------


## kingwilly

> Secondly, if they did, are they going to call in the experts to determine whether or not that one bag is fake or genuine?


They already know how to spot fakes, it's part of their training. 

As someone mentioned, they wont care about 1 bag, but several, then they will.

----------


## Rupert Wanger

> I have seen films of them being very strict especially with food being taken in with large on the spot fines. I have told the mrs no food but she is worried they might confiscate her copy handbag like they do in some European places. Cost 4k so she does not want to lose it.


Be quite...............Pee Wee Ant will use this as an excuse not to meet up with you

----------


## kingwilly

> Be quite


quiet.

----------


## peterpan

^^^ over the years, never had a problem with, with my copy sun glasses even although they have (had) RayBan printed on the glass / plastic,

----------


## phunphin

The wife always brings home pots of shrimp paste, curry paste etc, as long as its sealed and DECLARED you shouldn't have any problems. IF customs decide its not allowed they will take it.
Just make sure you declare ALL food. 
wouldn't worry about the bag, they only care about bulk lots for resale etc.

----------


## Ascotkiwi

My family and I are in and out of NZ regularly. We put all the food and wooden stuff in one bag and tick the appropriate boxes on the form.
Ag have a look and so far nothing has been declined.
Customs aren't interested in a handbag unless the passenger has 50 of them.
Don't forget to maximise the duty free grog allowance!

----------


## xanax

well just asking as she heard they confiscate in France and Switzerland if they see, thanks for the replies.

----------


## ENT

Good bunch of replies eh, Xanax?

----------


## peterpan

And sensible responses as well, seeing as Spam has been locked up and hopefully that Chinckysmelly guy soon will be as well.

----------


## fishlocker

Its not so much the bag but its contents that draws customs. My son had bought cigarette lighters that had mini flashlights in the base in Laos. He had about ten of them in his carry on that I was not aware of. Left Laos and BKK no problem. He was stopped in South Korea and seven or so were taken. They said he was allowed only three for personal use. So I asked the woman If I could have one for personal use. The look I got was priceless. She complied and hustled us along. She could tell we were just stupid tourists. Like they say "pack your own bag".

----------


## Ronin

> I have seen films of them being very strict especially with food being taken in with large on the spot fines. I have told the mrs no food but she is worried they might confiscate her copy handbag like they do in some European places. Cost 4k so she does not want to lose it.



No Food?  I don't think so even though I have never been there.  More like only items of risk (e.g. meat, eggs, milk, fresh dates or figs or that which is unprocessed i.e.; items that could carry pathogens).   As for your Mrs's handbag, depends what it is made of (beware if it is made from an animal skin if that species is covered by CITES) and whether or not it poses any risk.  Try here for more info (as mentioned by Mid);

New Zealand Customs Service : Prohibited imports 

Click on Agricultural food and items and you will get a copy of the passenger arrival card - fill it in correctly and you have no worries.

----------


## baldrick

live sheep are a no no

----------


## peterpan

That's my sex life of many Kiwi men down the shitter then than Balders

----------


## Ascotkiwi

Three claims to fame Kiwi men make:-
1. I was an All Black trialist
2. I used to go out with a Maori princess
3. I was only trying to help the sheep through the fence

----------


## peterpan

Not me, I am and always was a hopeless rugby player.
 I have never meet a Maori woman i would like to indulge in sexual activity with,  and doing the same with a shit covered sheep's cvnt don't do it for me.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by xanax
> 
> 
> I have seen films of them being very strict especially with food being taken in with large on the spot fines. I have told the mrs no food but she is worried they might confiscate her copy handbag like they do in some European places. Cost 4k so she does not want to lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> No Food?  I don't think so even though I have never been there.  More like only items of risk (e.g. meat, eggs, milk, fresh dates or figs or that which is unprocessed i.e.; items that could carry pathogens).   As for your Mrs's handbag, depends what it is made of (beware if it is made from an animal skin if that species is covered by CITES) and whether or not it poses any risk.  Try here for more info (as mentioned by Mid);
> 
> ...


FFS, they do NOT check peoples personal bags except the contents.
They are NOT going to perform a science experiment on it to find out what type of leather it is. (if it's leather at all, which being a copy I doubt).
As far as passenger arrival card.
Lie your arse off.

----------


## kingwilly

> and doing the same with a shit covered sheep's cvnt don't do it for me.


Just make 'em wash first....

----------


## peterpan

I  would have to say, customs can be officious and arrogant at times, even corrupt in some places as they are here. 
But in NZ and Australia I have only ever experienced polite and courteous people. even with dealing with the Indian contingent who invariability try to smuggle in their own shit food ingredients, and as Indians must do, try to push the boundaries on whats illegal and whats allowable.

Despite being caught red handed, they go by the old Maxim, deny, deny, and deny. 
But the good old customs people, are unfailingly polite, due to excellent PR skills and training.

----------


## diverken

> My family and I are in and out of NZ regularly. We put all the food and wooden stuff in one bag and tick the appropriate boxes on the form.
> Ag have a look and so far nothing has been declined.
> Customs aren't interested in a handbag unless the passenger has 50 of them.
> Don't forget to maximise the duty free grog allowance!


 :ourrules:  What is the allowance?? I had an argument with a girl in duty free at BKK last week she would not sell me two small bottles of Mekong whisky she siad New Zealand does not let you take it in and nothing would convince her to sell them to me

----------


## MeMock

Is this a serious thread? They will not take your used handbag from you. They will check you for food, wood, seeds etc. Fill in the form correctly and you will have no problems.

(A few days ago they did confiscate my extra yummy Chicken burrito that QANTAS gave to me which I planned to munch on while waiting for my bags but forgot.)

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Ascotkiwi
> 
> 
> My family and I are in and out of NZ regularly. We put all the food and wooden stuff in one bag and tick the appropriate boxes on the form.
> Ag have a look and so far nothing has been declined.
> Customs aren't interested in a handbag unless the passenger has 50 of them.
> Don't forget to maximise the duty free grog allowance!
> 
> 
>  What is the allowance?? I had an argument with a girl in duty free at BKK last week she would not sell me two small bottles of Mekong whisky she siad New Zealand does not let you take it in and nothing would convince her to sell them to me


Buy your duty free grog at the other end (arrivals).

----------


## MeMock

^ Cheaper then Bkk and you don't have to carry it on and off the plane.

----------


## Ascotkiwi

> Originally Posted by Ascotkiwi
> 
> 
> My family and I are in and out of NZ regularly. We put all the food and wooden stuff in one bag and tick the appropriate boxes on the form.
> Ag have a look and so far nothing has been declined.
> Customs aren't interested in a handbag unless the passenger has 50 of them.
> Don't forget to maximise the duty free grog allowance!
> 
> 
>  What is the allowance?? I had an argument with a girl in duty free at BKK last week she would not sell me two small bottles of Mekong whisky she siad New Zealand does not let you take it in and nothing would convince her to sell them to me


Into New Zealand per adult:

Not more than 3 bottles of spirits (up to a maximum of 1125ml each)
4.5 litres of Wine, port, Sherry, Champagne (six bottles) or beer (12 cans).
200 cigarettes or 250 gms of tobacco or 50 cigars
NZ $700 of other goods purchased Duty Free or overseas.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xanax
> ...


Just tell her if she takes it they could give her a cavity search.

Of course if she holds it up and shouts "It's a Fake!" when she gets there, something is wrong.

----------


## prawnograph

*Backpacker stripped of tech gear at Auckland Airport*

4:49 PM Thursday Dec 12, 2013

*A backpacker coming home for Christmas had every bit of electronic equipment stripped from him at the airport.*

A Customs officer at Auckland International Airport took law graduate Sam Blackman's two smartphones, iPad, an external hard drive and laptop - and demanded his passwords.

Mr Blackman, 27, who was breaking up travelling with his journalist fiance Imogen Crispe for a month back in New Zealand for Christmas, was initially given no reason why the gear was taken.

The only possibility of why it occurred was his attendance - and tweeting - of a London meeting on mass surveillance sparked by the Snowden revelations, he said.

However, a Customs official has since told him they were searching everything for objectionable material under the Films, Videos, and Publications Classification Act 1993.

The official then returned to going through the bag, pulling out electronic equipment as he did so. "We're going to have to detain this," Mr Blackman said he was told. "We're going to have to send this to a forensic investigator."

Mr Blackman said when he pulled a phone out of his pocket, the official also took that, refusing permission for him to call his parents who were waiting in the arrival lounge.

He said he was also told to provide passwords for the equipment. "That is a real invasion of privacy."

One of the phones had no password but required a design to be traced on the screen. The official was unconcerned and said the forensic team would defeat security to access the device, Mr Blackman claimed.

He said he asked why the items were being confiscated and the official refused to say - or to say how long the items would be kept.

Earlier, Mr Blackman said he thought it may have occurred because of his attendance at the London meeting on mass surveillance.

TechLiberty director Thomas Beagle said the seizure of phones and laptops was a "major interference in your life"in the modern world.

He said Customs law had a pre-digital focus which, when applied to the technical age, did not take into account the amount of personal information or the frequency of use.

"What does this mean for other people? You really have to consider what you take over the border."

Mr Beagle said his understanding of the law was that travellers did not have to surrender their passwords.

However, he said it meant it was likely the device of interest would then not be allowed into the country.

----------


## Wizard of Oz

Gee, much beter than Australia, can bring only 1 pack of cigarettes, 1 liter of "hard"liquor.  I just dont inderstand the trouble about 1 handbagage, if you are that afraid, dont take It, or just take It and there will be no problem at all. 

I've run far more "concerning" things across the border, never got caught. 

Only time got caught when I still had some cigarettes left from Thailand, I think it was 3 packages and bought 1 carton at airport, that was in the time you got still bring in 1 carton.

The only thing I was and still am concerned about is that they search your baggage in full view. My wife was very embarrassed in Australia when they took everything out of her luggage, in full view of other passengers, including her underwear!

----------


## Ronin

Removed quote error.

----------


## Ronin

> FFS, they do NOT check peoples personal bags except the contents.
> They are NOT going to perform a science experiment on it to find out what type of leather it is. (if it's leather at all, which being a copy I doubt).
> As far as passenger arrival card.
> Lie your arse off.


Have you only got half a brain? I have too often watched the customs program regarding Australia albeit only on television. Although that is of course a different country you can be sure the restrictions are much the same and any thing made from an animal covered by CITES is banned! The reason I mentioned it is because the OP was making a big issue of it. Get your facts right before opening your mouth! Just in case you didn't know a passenger arrival card is a legal document, "lying your arse off" will get you into a whole lot of trouble.

I suggest you read study and digest this;  Your belongings | MPI Biosecurity New Zealand

----------


## KEVIN2008

A beautiful young woman, on an international flight, asked the RC priest beside her, "Father, may I ask a favour?"
"Of course you may. What can I do for you?"

Well, I bought this very very, expensive hair dryer that is well over the Customs limits and I'm afraid that they'll confiscate it from me. Is there anyway that you could carry it through Customs for me? Under your robes perhaps?

"I would love to help you, dear, but I must warn you: I will not lie."
"With your honest face, Father, no one will question you."
When they got to Customs, the young lady let the priest go ahead of her. The Customs Officer asked, "Father, do you have anything to declare?
"From the top of my head down to my waist, I have nothing to declare."
The Officer thought this answer strange, so he asked, "And what do you have to declare from your waist to the floor?"
"I have a marvelous little instrument designed to be used on a woman, but which is, to date, unused."    :Smile: 
Roaring with laughter, the Officer said, "God bless you, Father,... go ahead."

----------


## Ratchaburi

If the bag has a label cut it of, then it not a copy, as it has no label :rofl:

----------


## Cujo

> A beautiful young woman, on an international flight, asked the RC priest beside her, "Father, may I ask a favour?"
> "Of course you may. What can I do for you?"
> 
> Well, I bought this very very, expensive hair dryer that is well over the Customs limits and I'm afraid that they'll confiscate it from me. Is there anyway that you could carry it through Customs for me? Under your robes perhaps?
> 
> "I would love to help you, dear, but I must warn you: I will not lie."
> "With your honest face, Father, no one will question you."
> When they got to Customs, the young lady let the priest go ahead of her. The Customs Officer asked, "Father, do you have anything to declare?
> "From the top of my head down to my waist, I have nothing to declare."
> ...


Far too clean for TD.

----------


## kingwilly

Great one kevin

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> FFS, they do NOT check peoples personal bags except the contents.
> They are NOT going to perform a science experiment on it to find out what type of leather it is. (if it's leather at all, which being a copy I doubt).
> As far as passenger arrival card.
> Lie your arse off.
> 
> 
> ...


Kujo is correct

Customs could not give a shite about copy goods or 'tanned leather' items.have had good friends that work there 



I've had numerous dealings with customs through the freight industry

----------


## Ronin

> Little Chuchok
> 
> Customs could not give a shite about copy goods or 'tanned leather' items.have had good friends that work there


  The issue was not a 'copy' or 'tanned leather' goods but what the bag was made of- read the fucking post properly!

----------


## harrry

I think the restriction is not with the duty free but that flights to Australia and New Zealand do not allow liquids to be carried for security and they include duty free in that. She was saving the stuff being taken by the security guys before you got on the plane.

----------


## Cujo

> Little Chuchok
> 
> Customs could not give a shite about copy goods or 'tanned leather' items.have had good friends that work there 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   The issue was not a 'copy' or 'tanned leather' goods but what the bag was made of- read the fucking post properly!


You're out of your mind.
I've never heard of anyone being asked what animal their bag was made of.

----------


## wasabi

Ivory bag handles on a snow leopard skin bag , shouldnt be a problem.

Many Xmas,s ago in Chang Mai I purchased a hand made card thinking that will be something different,and posted it to New Zealand.
My friend got a notice from NZ mail that dried Elephant shit was not allowed into NZ
Novelty card, a problem in NZ
Make sure it is synthetic jumbo poo, organic is a risk to NZ security.

----------


## Ronin

> I've never heard of anyone being asked what animal their bag was made of.


They won't but that will be the concern if there is one and you probably travel more than I do.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by Ronin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Little Chuchok
> ...


Apparently, Ronin, who is the knowledge of all things NZCS, knows all.....

----------


## 9999

> I think the restriction is not with the duty free but that flights to Australia and New Zealand do not allow liquids to be carried for security and they include duty free in that. She was saving the stuff being taken by the security guys before you got on the plane.


Not true. I bought duty free from KL about a month ago. After making the purchase, they told me to pick it up at departure gate. I had to produce the receipt at the gate and they let me carry the grog on the plane to Australia.

----------


## Cujo

Anyway, it seems they've detained Xanax as he never made the meet.

----------


## Exit Strategy

No problem with the bag. Customs does not have resources or interest to check origins of handbags, and 4k bag should be rather good quality anyway making it more difficult to tell. They are interested in what is in the bag. Pirated DVD's are easy. Food in large quantities: No. Although this is not a priority.

Strictly legally you could have problems, like if you make a mess they could throw the book at you. Then they will also take your mobile and laptop and see what's in there, and then that bag is probably the least of your worries. Strictly legally. 

But I believe you don't need to worry. You both and the bag have a good journey.

----------


## Cujo

> No problem with the bag. Customs does not have resources or interest to check origins of handbags, and 4k bag should be rather good quality anyway making it more difficult to tell. They are interested in what is in the bag. Pirated DVD's are easy. Food in large quantities: No. Although this is not a priority.
> 
> Strictly legally you could have problems, like if you make a mess they could throw the book at you. Then they will also take your mobile and laptop and see what's in there, and then that bag is probably the least of your worries. Strictly legally. 
> 
> But I believe you don't need to worry. You both and the bag have a good journey.


Dickhead

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Dickhead


And that was bloody intelligent. 

I can see you there in wife beaters hitting customs official and being taken away. Sayonara.

----------


## prawnograph

having flown in/out of NZ recently, I have the secret - Wellington airport
Arrived on a  Sunday afternoon; few staff; as I have a recent issue passport go thru the self-service queue, machine reads passport and beeps 'y_ou're through_', looking for someone to declare/not declare, just a bored half asleep clerk taking the forms and seconds later I'm in the arrivals area '_wanna taxi?_'
Almost disappointed I expected 5+ years in Asia I might have at least got to see a real person
On way out last Thursday, arrive 4.30am and similarly disinterested staff. One asked '_what's Thailand like?_" I said '_same as NZ_' 
Sleepy hollow.

----------


## mingmong

> Many Xmas,s ago in Chang Mai I purchased a hand made card thinking that will be something different,and posted it to New Zealand.
> My friend got a notice from NZ mail that dried Elephant shit was not allowed into NZ
> Novelty card, a problem in NZ
> Make sure it is synthetic jumbo poo, organic is a risk to NZ security.




this might contaminate the the other Dried Elephant Shit Business in N.Z.

----------


## Samshaks

New-Zealand and Australia are one of the most amazing places for travelling and to spend some time with your friends and family.

----------


## baldrick

> New Zealand customs at airport?


A much appreciated Kiwi custom is to rub noses whilst fondling each others gonads.

when the uniformed man stops you you should lean forward as if you are going to kiss him and move your nose left and right and at the same time reach forward and grasp his balls firmly and give them a friendly squeeze

he will be very happy that you have gone to such trouble to try and be a new zealander - he may even share his favourite wether stories with you

----------


## 39TG

Lots of Thai women resident in NZ have the fake designer bags.  Customs would know they're fake but if being used just for personal use probably wouldn't be interested.  

I think it's wise to assume if you're coming from Thailand you're potentially a person of interest.  The last time I came through from Thailand the Customs officer asked if my bags had ever been searched. I said "yes" and then wisely added "but a long time ago".  He said if I hadn't added that bit I'd have been up for another search.  Once Customs says OK you're not quite there.  A bloody dog might come out of nowhere and give you the once over.

I need to take a laptop for work on my next trip.  I'm dreading that as I'm concerned they'll want to examine it.  A friggin' inconvenience.  I'm self-employed so I'm not as cautious with it as you would be if it was your employer's computer.

----------


## aging one

thank you for that. 3 years too late.. :Smile:

----------


## jabir

> Lots of Thai women resident in NZ have the fake designer bags.  Customs would know they're fake but if being used just for personal use probably wouldn't be interested.  
> 
> I think it's wise to assume if you're coming from Thailand you're potentially a person of interest.  The last time I came through from Thailand the Customs officer asked if my bags had ever been searched. I said "yes" and then wisely added "but a long time ago".  He said if I hadn't added that bit I'd have been up for another search.  Once Customs says OK you're not quite there.  A bloody dog might come out of nowhere and give you the once over.
> 
> I need to take a laptop for work on my next trip.  I'm dreading that as I'm concerned they'll want to examine it.  A friggin' inconvenience.  I'm self-employed so I'm not as cautious with it as you would be if it was your employer's computer.


Throw anything potentially sensitive into the cloud, and download later.

I suppose it's only a matter of time before some bright spark attempts to outlaw clouds, which can be used by criminals to evade data inspection.

----------

